# Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e!!! *updated with beamshots*



## ampdude (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't say enough good about this lamp assembly. I can't believe what a flamethrower my old E2e is now! It really is similar to having the output of a P91 in an E2e!!! This thing is soooo cool it's almost mind blowing! I'm having way too much fun for a flashlight in the daytime. Definitely the ultimate upgrade for my EDC light. What will they think of next?


----------



## mrartillery (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*

Yea i agree, i got the IMR-9 for my Solarforce L2 awhile back, super bright for the size of the light. Runs on 2 IMR 123's for about 9min, but those 9 mintues are pretty cool for such a small light. Lumens factory claims 500 lumens, and its pretty close id say.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*

I've put the IMR-E2 up against my unfrosted EO-9 lamps in a C3 with two AW17500's and a C2 with two IMR16340's and the IMR-E2 is winning hands down in overall output.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*

Nice! I want to try the IMR-E2 someday too.


----------



## RichS (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*



ampdude said:


> I can't say enough good about this lamp assembly. I can't believe what a flamethrower my old E2e is now! I really is similar to having the output of a P91 in an E2e!!! This thing is soooo cool it's almost mind blowing! I'm having way too much fun for a flashlight in the daytime. Definitely the ultimate upgrade for my EDC light. What will they think of next?


I really want to get one of these for my E2e, but I'm a little worried about the tailcap spring handling the amperage. Are you worried about that, or do you just run it in quick bursts?


----------



## Dioni (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*



knightrider said:


> Nice! I want to try the IMR-E2 someday too.


 
Big +1!!! Its amazing light :devil:. Congrats ampude and we want beamshots :thumbsup:


----------



## leukos (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*

I already have a P91 and IMR setup, but I have an old E2e with the Z52 twisty that I have been contemplating for use with the IMR-E2. I might just pick one up next time I order.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*



RichS said:


> I really want to get one of these for my E2e, but I'm a little worried about the tailcap spring handling the amperage. Are you worried about that, or do you just run it in quick bursts?


It draws only up to 2A from 2x16340 IMRs, which is pretty safe for clickies.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*

Are you sure about that? Because the Z57 only handles up to about 1 amp with the stock MN03. But the Z58/59/48/49 were all designed for the use of a P91. There aren't any Surefire E-series lamp assemblies or LED heads that draw much over an amp that I know of. I was reading in another post where somebody mentioned there is a thin wire inside of the Z57 clicky mechanism that gets smoked, but I've never opened one of the mechanisms inside of the newer revision models myself, I don't even have one right now to look at, I have all twisties for all my E-series currently. The newer revision clicky internals are all sealed up, the older ones you could pull apart into many pieces.

*Edit* Here it is, Leuko's post in the clicky thread below

One other consideration, if anyone here owns an older E2 with the lexan lens, you might not want to run the IMR lamp, because the lexan lens might melt. I'd probably stick to the EO-E2R at most with one of those.

All the newer hex bezels should have glass.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*

*REQUESTED BEAMSHOTS!*

The contenders from left to right:
1. Surefire E2e-CJ with original SF MN03 lamp assembly and two SF CR123A cells.
2. Surefire C3 Centurion, unfrosted Lumen's Factory EO-9 lamp assembly on two AW P17500's.
3. Surefire C2, unfrosted Lumen's Factory EO-9 lamp assembly with two AW IMR16340 cells.
4. Surefire E2e Executive with Lumen's Factory IMR-E2 lamp assembly and two AW IMR16340's.
5. Surefire E2e Executive with SF MN02 lamp assembly and two SF CR123A cells.







Surefire E2e with MN02 lamp assembly on two SF CR123A's (about 90%).






Surefire E2e-CJ with MN03 lamp assembly on two SF CR123A's (about 90%).






Surefire C3 Centurion with unfrosted Lumen's Factory EO-9 lamp assembly on two AW P17500's.






Surefire C2 with unfrosted Lumen's Factory EO-9 lamp assembly on two AW IMR16340's.






Surefire E2e with Lumen's Factory IMR-E2 lamp assembly on two AW IMR16340's.






And yes, my light is hanging crooked..


----------



## knightrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh man that's bright! Where's my sunglasses? 

Nice lights to. What are those cool camo packs in front of the lights?


----------



## Dioni (Feb 2, 2010)

We love beamshots! Many thanks friend!


----------



## ampdude (Feb 2, 2010)

knightrider said:


> Oh man that's bright! Where's my sunglasses?
> 
> Nice lights to. What are those cool camo packs in front of the lights?



Thanks, I really like those lights. The round body C3 is a very early one. It's semi-retired now, but it's still one of my main go-to lights. Just wish those IMR17500's would come out so I'd feel better about running the EO-9 or throw an IMR-9 in it.  The round body C2 is an original Laser Products marked one and is pretty much my nightstand shelf queen light. Those are old Surefire 6 horizontal holsters from the 80's and 90's. I usually keep the E2-CJ in the small one and the C3 in the larger one with six spare batteries.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Those are nice looking lights for sure. Drool worthy stuff.

Nice holsters! Seems like I'm always finding out about something SF I didn't know about before. You're a refined flashlight collector that has some diverse stuff that's for sure.

I'll get that IMR-E2 sometime. So impressed with that setup.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine never got that bright, which is why I sold the lamp and batteries to someone else. Found out it was my charger which was only going up to 4.0 V


----------



## Sampolainen (Feb 3, 2010)

Surprisingly noticeable difference between the IMR9 when powered by IMR123 and LiCo17500. I'd have thought that the larger cells would have matched them IMR's in powerdelivery at this level but apparently not. Impressive stuff from such a small package. Thanks for the beamshots


----------



## RichS (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome beamshots!!:thumbsup:

I really want to pull the trigger on this, and found a Z52 E2e twisty tailcap for sale on CPFMP *today* (what are the odds..) - but someone beat me to it!!  

Anyone want to sell their Z52??..................:mecry:


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 4, 2010)

I really like those two round-body C's - my treasured C3 is a round body (3-flats) of serial # 5xxx, but it's still later than the 'crosshairs' units.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 4, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> Mine never got that bright, which is why I sold the lamp and batteries to someone else. Found out it was my charger which was only going up to 4.0 V



There isn't much of a noticeable difference between the IMR-E2 on two freshly charged cells and at 4.0V to my eyes.



Sampolainen said:


> Surprisingly noticeable difference between the IMR9 when powered by IMR123 and LiCo17500. I'd have thought that the larger cells would have matched them IMR's in powerdelivery at this level but apparently not. Impressive stuff from such a small package. Thanks for the beamshots



Those were both EO-9's I tested from the unfrosted bulbs run. I did accidently label the bottom one as IMR-9 at first, but later corrected it to E2-IMR. I'm going to swap the two IMR's to the C3 with a dummy cell and put the two P17500's into the C2 with an extender and see what the results are, too rule out any differences between the two bulbs.

Yea, the smaller lithium cobalt cells are just not as good in incandescent applications and I have reservations against even using the larger cells because they just have more resistance overall and then of course there's the other issues with lithium cobalt cells like amp hours and damaging cells.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Just got my Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for my Surefire E2e this afternoon!!!*



mrartillery said:


> Yea i agree, i got the IMR-9 for my Solarforce L2 awhile back, super bright for the size of the light. Runs on 2 IMR 123's for about 9min, but those 9 mintues are pretty cool for such a small light. Lumens factory claims 500 lumens, and its pretty close id say.



By the way, try it on two IMR18500's in a three cell FM or Leef body, your runtime should nearly triple.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 5, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> I really like those two round-body C's - my treasured C3 is a round body (3-flats) of serial # 5xxx, but it's still later than the 'crosshairs' units.



Yea, mine is a sub-1,000 unit.  I thought the round body C3's only went up to about 3,000. Good to know maybe I can find another, they are definitely better in the hand. Though I think the opposite of the C2's, I like the newer square body on those. Go figure. I did see one round body C3 for sale about a year ago, but I missed out.


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 5, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance in matters Surefire, i own a G2 and am running it on unprotected RCR123s with a LF HO-9, just got an Aviator as i read that it works with RCR123s too.

Would i be correct to say that i could get an E2E and pop in an IMR-E2 and it would fire up with RCR123s? Does it matter if i use unprotected RCR123s or is it a must that i get AW's IMR16340s.

Thanks in advance CPF.


----------



## hoongern (Feb 5, 2010)

hyperloop said:


> Pardon my ignorance in matters Surefire, i own a G2 and am running it on unprotected RCR123s with a LF HO-9, just got an Aviator as i read that it works with RCR123s too.
> 
> Would i be correct to say that i could get an E2E and pop in an IMR-E2 and it would fire up with RCR123s? Does it matter if i use unprotected RCR123s or is it a must that i get AW's IMR16340s.
> 
> Thanks in advance CPF.



I would definitely use it on IMRs as the current is way too high for standard Li-Co cells. Anything above 1amp - you should use IMRs. At that current and above, you're running > 2C discharge for LiCos (At 1amp, most LiCos only have around 500mAh)


----------



## RichS (Feb 5, 2010)

hyperloop said:


> ... just got an Aviator as i read that it works with RCR123s too.


Just be aware that you will be over-driving the A2 LEDs with RCRs. You may not encounter any problems, several folks around here run RCRs in their A2. But I won't run RCRs in mine for this reason. The LEDs are already somewhat over-driven on primaries.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd bump this thread for anyone interested in incans.


----------



## SixM (Oct 7, 2011)

ampdude said:


> Just thought I'd bump this thread for anyone interested in incans.



Yes I am, and thanks to you my C2 and 6P may be getting new parts!


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 8, 2011)

I just threw my IMR-E2 together and stole the batteries from something else.

Still want an E2 body with witness marks for a twisty, but this thing is quite the little flamethrower!


----------



## tobrien (Jul 2, 2014)

how much of an improvement is the IMR-E2 over the MN03? I have an E2E with the MN03 and it's already IMO a pocket rocket for a stock config

(I realize this is an old thread)


----------



## ampdude (Jul 5, 2014)

tobrien said:


> how much of an improvement is the IMR-E2 over the MN03? I have an E2E with the MN03 and it's already IMO a pocket rocket for a stock config
> 
> (I realize this is an old thread)



It is a huge improvement, until the Lumens Factory bulb darkens. It's a great pocket rocket.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 5, 2014)

Sampolainen said:


> Surprisingly noticeable difference between the IMR9 when powered by IMR123 and LiCo17500. I'd have thought that the larger cells would have matched them IMR's in powerdelivery at this level but apparently not. Impressive stuff from such a small package. Thanks for the beamshots



I'm glad I noticed this post again. I think I forgot to mention when I originally posted this thread that there was a difference between these two EO-9 lamps in output, which the batteries didn't totally reflect. One is a bit dimmer than the other regardless of the power source. And absolutely correct, the larger RCR batteries should have negated the effect for the most part despite their higher internal resistance if both lamps were exactly the same.. But I've tested them side by side and even with the same power sources one is noticeably brighter than the other. So those photos probably gave the impression that it was all about the IMR's.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 5, 2014)

ampdude said:


> It is a huge improvement, until the Lumens Factory bulb darkens. It's a great pocket rocket.


gotcha, thanks man! by "darkens" are you referring to the bulb getting blackened and stuff? if so, how long does it take for that to happen?


----------



## tobrien (Jul 13, 2014)

I ended up ordering an IMR-E2 last night. I'll report back on my thoughts


----------



## ampdude (Jul 15, 2014)

About an hour of use and there is very visible darkening. It doesn't take long.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 15, 2014)

ampdude said:


> About an hour of use and there is very visible darkening. It doesn't take long.



but are you talking about the bulb dropping out of regulation or actual darkening/blackening on the bulb?


----------



## 1pt21 (Jul 16, 2014)

tobrien said:


> but are you talking about the bulb dropping out of regulation or actual darkening/blackening on the bulb?



He's talking about the glass envelope of the bulb darkening to the point that it begins diminishing output.

I do not believe that any of the LF incan bulbs are regulated (I hope I am understanding your question properly).

With that said; I think you will be more than happy with your purchase! Do not fret. The only advice I have is to let the bulb properly cycle with each power-up, try not to play around with it and rapidly turn it on and off :candle:


Enjoy!!!


----------



## tobrien (Jul 16, 2014)

1pt21 said:


> He's talking about the glass envelope of the bulb darkening to the point that it begins diminishing output.
> 
> I do not believe that any of the LF incan bulbs are regulated (I hope I am understanding your question properly).
> 
> ...



your answer was perfect, thank you 

that was quite helpful. I'm looking forward to at least seeing the E2E put out some serious light for an hour of bulb life at least then


----------



## ampdude (Apr 17, 2018)

Kestrel said:


> I really like those two round-body C's - my treasured C3 is a round body (3-flats) of serial # 5xxx, but it's still later than the 'crosshairs' units.



Kestrel, I know I'm resurrecting an old thread, maybe not a bad thing, but I've never seen any C3-HA with the crosshairs logos. I'm pretty sure it was only on the C2/M2. I did see one once on a super early C3-BK. But I've only ever seen it on them. And VERY early models, like with the first few hundred of the serial. There are no C3-HA crosshairs logo that I've ever seen and I do not believe that they exist. But the crosshair M3's certainly do. I own one, and used to own a different one back in the day.


----------



## night.hoodie (Apr 19, 2018)

Is the thread discussing this LF assembly? Page claims 350lm, not 500lm, so I am not sure it is the same product originally discussed. Perhaps the lamp was updated for lower output and more runtime? 
With the new hybrid IMR18350 1100mAh cells that 15mins of runtime should get close to 45mins or more. But I get many hours of runtime with Tad Customs bipin lamps, albeit with lower output, so it seems rather expensive at $18 for only about an hour before max output diminishes. At least it is easily and readily available for purchase (no need to pick through what FiveMega has left in high output lamps, or need for his special hosts that seem to be all they're compatible with).

Anything else compete with this lamp for E for high output (besides what FiveMega has left in his inventory)?


----------



## ampdude (Apr 21, 2018)

night.hoodie, I wasn't sure what you were referring to, but then I noticed the first reply referenced the 500 lumens. I'm pretty certain that this lamp assembly has always been advertised as 350 lumens from the very beginning.

I seriously doubt you will get 45 minutes of output from this lamp with 18350's, but it will definitely be more runtime than 16340's. However you run a greater risk of blowing the lamp as the larger 18350 cells that it was never originally designed to operated with will have a slightly higher forward voltage under load than the 16340's it was made for.

I believe the lamp was only ever intended as a short run time pocket rocket for specialized circumstances, and that is exactly how I have used it, and that is what I appreciate it for.

When I fire this lamp up next to the 380 lumen mode on my newly acquired neutral tint Thrunite TC20 the 350 lumen incan bulb completely blows it away in a MUCH smaller package.

This is 2018 and I still don't understand why I should carry an LED light.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 22, 2018)

The LF site reccomends not more than 10 minutes at a time. 

I cheated and bought a 3000 kelvin Tana module. Puts out about 350 lumens on high yet really looks like a light bulb is tossing light out of the lens. 3-9 volt capable too. Realizing that is not the same, it's a pretty good substitute. 

My favorite lighting tool is still an incan. But the LED is so dang reliable.


----------

